
Is the YC News Karma formula this simple? - nurall

======
nurall
KPn = Karma for nth submission

KCm = Karma for mth comment

Karma = [SUM(KP1,KP2,..KPn) - n] + ROUND[0.5x(SUM(KC1,KC2...KCm) - m)]

~~~
nostrademons
That's what I figured it was, except I always thought of it in these terms:

You get one point every time someone votes up your submission. You get half a
point every time someone votes up your comment. You lose half a point every
time someone votes down your comment.

~~~
kmt
How do you actually vote down someone's comment or post? I don't see a
downward-pointing triangle, so I thought a only a super-user could do it. Am I
missing something?

~~~
randallsquared
I believe you have to have a certain amount of karma. Not much, though, since
I can see it with less than 20 karma.

~~~
Sam_Odio
There also seem to be other limitations, such as not being able to vote down
replies to your comments or stories.

~~~
kmt
Direct replies or any descendant?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Direct replies to any comments or stories can't be downvoted.

------
Alex3917
The system seems to work well and I see no reason to make it more complicated.
In the ideal world you might get more karma for stories you've written
yourself as opposed to stories you found elsewhere and submitted, or perhaps
there might by a leader board for the highest average submission rating, but
the current system seems to get the job done.

